# Recording issue



## DaxM

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before. I'm a new owner of a 922 with minimal issues thus far. However, I have found out that if i'm watching a show and decide to record the rest while viewing another I will press record to record the first show. However, as soon as I tune to another show it asks me to stop recording the show I previously began recording. There are no other shows recording at the time and it seems that TV1 is the only tuner I am able to use at 1 time. When I had my VIP612, I had no issues while choosing to record a show while tuning into another. Is there a setting i'm missing, or is this functionality not available anymore? Thanks!

Dax


----------



## Calvin386

I believe there is a setting to choose the preferred recording tuner. Obviously you want to choose tuner 2. Then when you choose record it will use tuner 2. Go to settings. I'm sure it's in there.


----------



## DaxM

Thanks Calvin,

I switched it to Solo PIP mode and it seems to be working as I wanted. Thanks for the help!


Dax

Update:

Nevermind, Solo mode won't allow me to view remotely while watching a different channel locally. Back to digging deeper.


----------



## Calvin386

Solo mode should not affect remote viewing. Remote viewing uses tuner 2. If tuner 2 is recording something I believe you will get a message that asks if you want to stop the recording and view live TV. 

The setting I am talking about lets you choose the preferred recording tuner. Set it to tuner 2. When you are watching tuner 1 and push record it will use tuner 2 to record and tuner 1 will not be affected.


----------



## DaxM

After digging through the settings, the only option that I saw that related to my issue was under the 'Record Plus' heading which had a designated recording destination labeled TV1 or TV2, I selected TV2 however it still won't let me record a show that is presently on while viewing another. I also contacted Dish about the issue and they stated that this funtionality hasn't been implemented on the 922 yet but should be via a firmware update within the month. The only workaround that I know works is to remotely set a program to record via my PC or cell phone which will force the recording to happen on TV2, then tune to whatever program I want to watch on TV1.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The 922 works like the 622/722 receivers... I can't speak to a 612.

Basically...

IF you are watching a program live and decide to record it by pressing the REC button... then you can't change channels by typing a number from the remote.

You have to either:

1. Use the SWAP button to go to the other tuner... then type numbers to change channels.

OR

2. Go to the EPG and choose a channel from there... then you would be able to type numbers to change channels after doing that.

When on a tuner that has a recording in progress... it will "think" that you are trying to stop that recording if you do anything while on that tuner. You basically have to "force" the change to the tuner by one of the above methods.


----------



## DaxM

I must be in the minority because after I press record to start a recording, I press the swap button (which has no on-screen effect) then type in the channel number of what I want to view, it still has a pop-up stating "Your request will stop the TV recording and switch to live TV mode" which is error # 312. This also occurs if I go to the guide and select a different channel than what i'm recording. I'm still in DUO mode (which is default) and haven't changed any settings other than to test then set them back to default.


----------



## klang

DaxM said:


> I'm still in DUO mode


Isn't that the problem there? Have you tried putting it in single mode?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DaxM said:


> I'm still in DUO mode (which is default) and haven't changed any settings other than to test then set them back to default.


Dual mode is your problem.

The receiver has 2 SAT tuners... and 2 OTA if you have the OTA module installed.

In Dual mode, 1 SAT tuner is assigned to each viewing location... so you can't record one SAT channel and watch another SAT channel at the same time.

The SWAP button also does not function in Dual mode.

In Dual mode, you could record a SAT channel and (via the EPG) change to an OTA channel (or vice versa)... but to really do what you are asking to do, you need to be in Solo mode.


----------



## DaxM

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dual mode is your problem.
> 
> The receiver has 2 SAT tuners... and 2 OTA if you have the OTA module installed.
> 
> In Dual mode, 1 SAT tuner is assigned to each viewing location... so you can't record one SAT channel and watch another SAT channel at the same time.
> 
> The SWAP button also does not function in Dual mode.
> 
> In Dual mode, you could record a SAT channel and (via the EPG) change to an OTA channel (or vice versa)... but to really do what you are asking to do, you need to be in Solo mode.


Ok, I understand now. My confusion is a product of coming from a solo box to a duo. It's a shame that there isn't functionality to force a current recording to happen on TV2 while using TV1 as you wish. I suppose I could do this remotely if I needed, but it's still a hassle. Thanks for taking the time to explain this to me!

Dax


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DaxM said:


> Ok, I understand now. My confusion is a product of coming from a solo box to a duo. It's a shame that there isn't functionality to force a current recording to happen on TV2 while using TV1 as you wish. I suppose I could do this remotely if I needed, but it's still a hassle. Thanks for taking the time to explain this to me!
> 
> Dax


Do you really need to leave the receiver in Dual mode?

Lots of us run these receivers in Solo mode.

You can still watch TV in the other room in Solo mode... you just can't control what you're watching there as easily as in Dual mode.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I only run my 922 in solo mode.


----------



## DaxM

Stewart Vernon said:


> Do you really need to leave the receiver in Dual mode?
> 
> Lots of us run these receivers in Solo mode.
> 
> You can still watch TV in the other room in Solo mode... you just can't control what you're watching there as easily as in Dual mode.


I guess for clarification I don't use this reciever for anything more than 1 TV. The first time I tried solo mode I got distorted video and audio that was from TV2 while watching TV1. Upon trying solo mode again, it seemed to work as I expected. Thanks for clearing up what Dishnetwork couldn't. I guess I shouldn't be suprised.


----------

